# Indy Herf Pics



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are the few pics that were taken. It was a great time. I think Jeff (The_Dakotan) told me we had 14 members show up plus a few wives and a girlfriend  Got to meet alot of new faces and see a few familiar ones and as always smoked some great stuff. Food and drinks weren't bad either :ss W/O further adieu INDY HERF 2008:









***IndyRob, Keenween; and Ky_Toker**









**Jbailey, Jamesb3, and Seanohue**









**Your's truly smoking a 98 RYJ Churchill (Thank You James :tu , revenge will be sweet  )**









**Same 3, just enjoying some different scenery**









**Bengleman, KY_Toker, The_Dakotan, Keenween**









**KY_Toker, Sancho, Jbailey, and Nabinger**









**The_Dakotan, Chippewastud, Bengleman**









**Nabinger, Sancho, St. Lou Stu, Seanohue, The_Dakotan**









**Looks like Tim (St. Lou Stu) has a little Capt. in em' **


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh yeah...Sorry Perry, no sheep


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> Oh yeah...Sorry Perry, no sheep


 Nice Pics., Bro! Thanks for the captions as well!:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics, Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I suck for a number of reason, but this time it's because I had a camera and didn't put it to any use.

Thanks for posting the pics, now I can put the names to the people.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, that is a great action spot of some super spitting there, I think you can actually see the spit flying out of my mouth :tu :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smitdavi said:


> Oh yeah...Sorry Perry, no sheep


then I didn't miss much :r
time for Texas Roadhouse see ya later. BTW looked like a good time had by all.:ss


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pics! I was hoping someone brought a camera. Thanks for posting them! :tu:tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Nabinger16 said:


> Great pics! I was hoping someone brought a camera. Thanks for posting them! :tu:tu


No problem :tu
Good to meet ya.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am just glad to see that chippewastud79 (Adam) kept his pants on. :tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

elderboy02 said:


> I am just glad to see that chippewastud79 (Adam) kept his pants on. :tu


lol me too. I'm afraid to ask if you've been around him with his pants off


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics Dave.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> lol me too. I'm afraid to ask if you've been around him with his pants off


Well, you see Adam is a friendly guy and offered to take them off in front of BengalMan and I the other day at the sports bar. I said "No buddy, I don't do that sort of thing" :r


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a good time... Now that I saw the pics and went the original post I wish I could have made it. Only 3 hours away.

Pip


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smitdavi said:


> lol me too. I'm afraid to ask if you've been around him with his pants off


maybe he ripped them?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice to put some faces with the names. Thanks for the pics bro!! :tu


Looks like you all had a good time!! Wish I coulda been there!!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> Well, you see Adam is a friendly guy and offered to take them off in front of BengalMan and I the other day at the sports bar. I said "No buddy, I don't do that sort of thing" :r


The infatuation you have with Adam, his smell, his pants, and whatever else is starting to worry me. So please Dan, do us all a favor, and keep these thoughts to yourself.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> The infatuation you have with Adam, his smell, his pants, and whatever else is starting to worry me. So please Dan, do us all a favor, and keep these thoughts to yourself.


:r Good one! You know I was just joking. No ****.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Nabinger16 said:


> Great pics! I was hoping someone brought a camera. Thanks for posting them! :tu:tu


I've got one more for you.  Check it out. :r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

:r :r


GRRRRRRRR! I need to get me some of that!!!! :tu:tu

:bn


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks guys for the RG bump...I would reciprocate the gesture but I'm not able to at this moment. It was great meeting you all. Maybe this can turn into a every other month affair!!


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

I was just thinking of trying to organize some kind of monthly thing with the locals as there seems to be a few of us. A bi-monthly midwestern herf would be pretty sweet too.

Heard people talk about doing one in Cincy... I'd totally be down!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

IndyRob said:


> I was just thinking of trying to organize some kind of monthly thing with the locals as there seems to be a few of us. A bi-monthly midwestern herf would be pretty sweet too.
> 
> Heard people talk about doing one in Cincy... I'd totally be down!


I think there would most def be some interest in a bi-Monthly get together for sure :tu And I'm def headin to Cincy for a herf!!!!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

smitdavi said:


> I think there would most def be some interest in a bi-Monthly get together for sure :tu And I'm def headin to Cincy for a herf!!!!


Chippewastud79, BengalMan, and I are looking at a November date for a HERF. It would most likely be in at a sports bar on a Saturday in Covington, KY (3 minutes from Cincinnati) b/c there is no smoking in Ohio. We will let you know when we figure something out.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

elderboy02 said:


> Chippewastud79, BengalMan, and I are looking at a November date for a HERF. It would most likely be in at a sports bar on a Saturday in Covington, KY (3 minutes from Cincinnati) b/c there is no smoking in Ohio. We will let you know when we figure something out.


pants optional :r


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> pants optional :r


welp...count me out :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smitdavi said:


> welp...count me out :r


 I was thinking of going guess I'm out too :hn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cincinnati Area Herf - hosted by BengalMan and Chippewastud79 - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184817


----------



## JetDr (Feb 22, 2008)

ky toker said:


> I suck for a number of reason, but this time it's because I had a camera and didn't put it to any use.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics, now I can put the names to the people.


No, no, no, you suck because you didn't send me a pm saying you were going up there for the herf. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

JetDr said:


> No, no, no, you suck because you didn't send me a pm saying you were going up there for the herf. I hope you are doing well.


I did state that I suck for a number of reasons, you just found another one.:hn

Incoming PM.


----------

